# Orchard Auto Care Citrus PreClean Review



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?

Citrus Preclean...

As the name suggests its a Citrus Pre Clean.
Mix ratio of 1 Part product to 50 parts water.
Mainly for us through a foam lance.
Spray onto the vehicle and allow to dwell for 5 - 10 Minutes and power wash off.

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

VW Polo 2003...

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Ok testing time....

Test subject...Roughly 2.5 to 3 weeks muck...










A fair few Bird Bombs also...










Now after some playing to gauge the volume of water through the lance to product in bottle.... The fact the lance had delivered 3lt of water in 30 seconds and used 50ml of product.... i guestimate product mix rate of 1 to 60 water.

However i made up 100ml of product to 650ml of water then attached.
So that to me is about 1 part product to 73 water.

So i sprays away.... all over...:lol:










Goes on rather frothy but seams for the most part the bubbles slip of pretty fast as some snow foams do.

However this is the main case on Vertical panels... the roof holding most...










The bonnet about half as much... bonnet and roof didnt change too much in the 10 minutes i left it for.

I could not pic up on the camera the film that was left sitting on the car despite the suds running away...

Im sure you have seen the sign's when there seams a wet oily film on the car that only at the panel edges can you see the actual paint as the film slowly recedes.

This film washes off easy and the unprotected car as in no wax or sealants on it shed water very well after the rinsing off.

I had expected to show some followup pics showing some bird bomb residue left behind, as it had sat for over a week one possibly for 2 weeks....

Yes i had been to busy....:wall:

However i have none to show... despite the fact you can snow foam and power wash and even follow with a hand wash and still have some tell tale sign of bird bomb.... I found nothing....:thumb:

On the Polo doing the whole car i used 500ml of the mixed solution in the foam bottle.

I had sprayed on the wheels also and was pleasantly impressed with cleaning performance on those, with no agitation just the power washer...:thumb:

As for wax stripping i just dont know i need to do more testing... as although the Rover protection was falling back a good deal.

The remaining 250ml in the foam bottle only allowed me to do the lower half of the Rover and only just.

I had intended to hold off till the weekend to have one half washed normally to see if any beading and use the Precleaner on the other half for comparison.

However it had not been washed for nearly 3 weeks and despite the dark only the light of passing cars and one street light... but armed with a foam lance 2 buckets 2 wash mits shampoo and 2 drying towels.... when the cleaning craving takes hold you just gotta go with the flow.....:lol:

This was just with the pre cleaner and power washer...on the Polo...










Pic not great i know but only had 30 mins to try and wash before light had gone....:wall:

WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?

Well i Have contemplated a Pre Cleaner for a good while, Now having Tried the Orchard Auto Care Citrus PreClean... Im sold on the fact its a great product.... Ok not much Citrus smell and thats even when neat, tinge of Orange and IPA to my Nose...:lol:

However im very impressed with its cleaning ability... I went over the Polo with two buckets wash after the Pre Clean and i could only make out a slight dirtying to the rinse water.

However when doing the Rover that only had the lowers done, it was a lot dirtier.

Citrus Preclean

Priced @

1L	£4.95	
5L	£9.95

Thats good value to me especially the 5lt with my mix rate above i could do that 50 times working out @ 0.20p a pop....:thumb:

Big Thanks to Rollo.... http://www.ocd-ni.com/About.aspx ... For the Sample.
Big Thanks to Mick ...Admin and review team Coordinator... For well.... Coordinating...:thumb:*


----------

